# Bergeon vs Horotec screwdrivers



## metal man007 (May 5, 2008)

Hi,
What are your opinions on these two different types of screwdrivers?
Are the horotec blades inferior?

Thanksb-)


----------



## lysanderxiii (Oct 4, 2006)

IMO, no.

And both are only slightly better than A*F.


----------



## Krnbk2 (May 13, 2008)

Having owned the 6 and 9 piece Bergeon set and an AF set I can tell you that the I prefer the Bergeon. I was at my local supply house the other day though and got a chance to try out the Horotec set and the new Bergeon rubber grip set. the horotec set feels nice, has better ball bearings in the head then the standard bergeon set BUT there is something to be said about the Rubber Bergeon set. Man, they just feel great in the hand, very lightweight and the build quality is superb. 


On a side note, When it comes to tools there are a select few items that I would spare no expense and get the best you can possibly afford. With that being said, Screwdrivers and Tweezers become the extension of a watchmakers hand and for that I would buy the best you can afford.


----------



## logic (Feb 21, 2007)

I personally use Horotec screwdrivers because I prefer the smaller size and the ball-bearing tops are very nice, and overall quality is very good. I haven't tried the new Bergeon rubber grip set but I admit they look very nice and appear small like the Horotec set. I've been tempted to purchase 1 rubber grip driver to test but I'm afraid that if I like it, I'll have to order the complete set. 

I've purchased both Bergeon and Horotec blades and they are both very good and comparable in steel quality. I do however find the Horotec blades prepared better out of the bag which I feel speeds up the initial shaping and sharpening but either will do for me.


----------



## metal man007 (May 5, 2008)

Thanks for your replies so far. I agree with the idea of buying the best tweezers and screwdrivers that you can afford. Does the larger size of the Bergoen rubber grip (ergonomic?) handle give better torque over the smaller handled horotec set?
Are the blades interchangable between the 2 brands?
I thought the Bergeon sets were only fricton bearings...

Thanks


----------



## mrwatch54 (Dec 22, 2007)

the larger size of the Bergoen rubber grip (ergonomic?) handle give better torque over the smaller handled horotec set?
You may not agree but I think torque is almost a non issue in fine watch movements. It does not take that much to twist off fine screws. But I do find to spend $100 or more for the Bergoen set is worth it. The blades do loose their shape fast and every morning before you start you need to inspect them and stone them if necessary. Replacement blades are available and they do come with some. Never use your good set on clocks. 
As for tweezers, again the best swiss is the only way to go. They should last a life time. I am sure the price has gone up from the $30 to $50 I paid for some of mine. I would not buy the India ones at a flea market. But I have recently seen at the local drug store so very nice looking fine pointed ones for a few dollars. Not sure how they would hold up to watchmaking? Again with clock repair you use heavier tools and stronger hands. 
Bob


----------



## lysanderxiii (Oct 4, 2006)

> As for tweezers, again the best swiss is the only way to go.


The best set of tweezers I ever had were made in France. As long as they are hard (very hard) and well shaped, point of origin is immaterial.


----------



## tomshep (Jun 5, 2007)

Price/ performance ratio favours A*F which perform very well. I'm not at all sure that Bergeon are worth the extra money.


----------



## Krnbk2 (May 13, 2008)

metal man007 said:


> Thanks for your replies so far. I agree with the idea of buying the best tweezers and screwdrivers that you can afford. Does the larger size of the Bergoen rubber grip (ergonomic?) handle give better torque over the smaller handled horotec set?
> Are the blades interchangable between the 2 brands?
> I thought the Bergeon sets were only fricton bearings...
> 
> Thanks


The idea behind the Bergeon rubber handle isn't for torque, it is to give you a better tactile feel of the screwdriver. I held them in my hands and they were hands down the most comfortable screwdriver Ive used. Regarding the bearing system, the old Bergeon sets do use friction bearing while the Horotec use ball bearing. the new bergeon set uses a delrin self lubricating head that spins with virtually no friction. they also took a page from horotec and made the shaft out of stainless steel before wrapping it in the rubber polymer.

My next set of scredrivers will be the new Bergeon set, that's for sure.:-!


----------



## metal man007 (May 5, 2008)

Thanks for your reply.
In your opnion are the bases for the screwdrivers essential?

Thanks


----------



## Krnbk2 (May 13, 2008)

metal man007 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> In your opnion are the bases for the screwdrivers essential?
> 
> Thanks


I didn't want to bring it up because i didnt want to sound like a tool whore, but the new bergeon base is awesome. it spins like a top and just looks more modern and... well, cool. ok see, I sounded like a tool whore now. :-d


----------



## titankron (Feb 19, 2009)

I know this thread is quite old, but I thought I might mention that, having used all the main types of screwdriver set currently available quite intensively, the new Bergeon set is rather disappointing in many ways. Firstly, the rubber grip is totally annoying, because it moves under the finger, and one is never sure if the screw is moving or just the rubber. The previous poster was correct when he said that the tactile feel is all-important, but it must be added that feedback to your fingertips is the most important aspect of this tactile behaviour, and with the rubber grips, some of that feedback is lost.

Also, all the parts of the screwdriver (grub screw, body, and blade) are so hard, possibly all stainless steel, that it is very difficult to get the grub screw to bite into the blade sufficiently well, and every day one of my blades would drop out, no matter how tightly the grub screw had been fastened. 

Just my 2 cents worth


----------



## watch_art (Jan 3, 2009)

i use $15 china-made set from finding king on ebay and love them.
also $3 brass tweezer, but it is meh... so-so.


----------



## lysanderxiii (Oct 4, 2006)

metal man007 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> In your opnion are the bases for the screwdrivers essential?
> 
> Thanks


*No.*


----------



## sdchew (Jan 31, 2010)

Don't mind me resurrecting this ancient thread but do the tips of either bergeon or horotec screw drivers get rusty?

Currently I'm using a cheap set but I recently found that the tips are heavily rusted after a period of non-use.

Thanks!


----------



## emso (Jan 14, 2008)

it depends but yes they usually rust in humid environment.

br
emso


----------



## sdchew (Jan 31, 2010)

emso said:


> it depends but yes they usually rust in humid environment.
> 
> br
> emso


Sigh. I live in Singapore and its always humid...


----------

